# OPV mod on an Oscar



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Where to start? I'd like to get this done on my machine now, it can only be better right?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Maybe contact elektros and seed if they can send you the part?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

OPV and antivacuum valve ordered I shall be doing the work myself, it doesn't look too difficult so fingers crossed I don't do more harm than good.


----------

